# The new RS4 with ceramic brakes



## DaKine (Aug 17, 2005)

Stuka said:


> Depends on how it's done. First generation ceramic brakes on the P cars have not fared so well when used on track. There are some scary pictures on rennlist and 6speed. :yikes:
> 
> The second generation on the 997 (what a poseur car, ceramic brakes but sunroof mandatory) allegedly is much better, but it's too soon to tell. I am sure if it sucks as bad as the first generation, we'll get pictures of disintegrated rotors on those two forums. :dunno:


Dang... well, I am assuming they (Audi) have gotten it right by now? I sure hope so


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Stuka said:


> An 80K new P car is a POS. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The ones worth getting are no longer available new. But a 996 GT3 at 80 would be a great car.


What I was trying to say was.. if I'm spending 80k for an audi, I might as well spend the money on something with a "P" on it. I didnt mean something necessarily new with a "P" on it. I take it that you dont see any value in the as yet to be released Cayman S.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

The car is so sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

we'll see what happens when owners get an $8000 brake overhaul bill


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The RS4 is nothing but a sports coupe with two extra doors and a rear seat. It's a hot, flashy, and fast car. If I had a choice between that, a GT3, or M3, i'd get the RS4 because no one has one and it can keep up/blow the doors off both the cars. Also it despends on what M3 model it is, i.e. CSL, GTR.

Yeah TeamM3, i've heard some horror stories about the ceramic brakes on Porsche's. Like they were put to the test too hard, not allowed to cool down, then exposed to water and they crubled away and then they didn't warranty them and it costed the owners like $6,$7k.


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

It isn't supposed to be $80k.
My boyfriend works at an Audi dealership and he says it is supposed to be $65k-$70k.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

.Nikki. said:


> It isn't supposed to be $80k.
> My boyfriend works at an Audi dealership and he says it is supposed to be $65k-$70k.


audiworld rumors are saying the same. Too bad we lose those seats


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hts said:


> i think i'm in lust.
> 
> 
> 
> hard to believe it's 4.8 to 60 (i was hoping faster).


Yeah Audi just doesn't know how to get a quick 0-60 out of their cars. It's not because of the weight or the horsepower so maybe it's due to gearing :dunno:

I have a 05 A6 4.2 8 cylinder engine with 335hp & 4000 lbs. and yes it is quick but it should definitely be quicker with those specs.


----------

